# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy birthday Stella!

## Suzi

Happy birthday love! Hope it's a good one.

----------

Stella180 (03-05-21)

----------


## Allalone

Happy birthday!

----------

Stella180 (03-05-21)

----------


## selena

Happy birthday!

----------

Stella180 (03-05-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy birthday Stella. Enjoy your day :(party):

----------

Stella180 (03-05-21)

----------


## Flo

Happy Birthday Young'un!! Lots of treats and pampering! XXX

----------

Stella180 (03-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

Thanks Ladies. I’ve had a lazy day watching random crap on tv. I treated myself to a birthday takeaway, five guys cos those shakes *drool*

A huge thanks to Paula Jaq and Suzi for my cards and gifts. You guys are the best and make me feel so loved.

----------

Jaquaia (03-05-21),Suzi (03-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

You ARE loved!

----------


## Jaquaia

Yep! Definitely loved you narna! Hope you've had a good day

----------


## Angie

Sorry its a bit late, happy birthday xxx

----------


## Paula

Belated happy birthday, gorgeous!

----------


## Stella180

Belated? You send my card two weeks early, lol

----------


## Paula

No, Moonpig did  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Hahaha. I’m so glad to see you back.

----------

Paula (04-05-21)

----------

